# Guitar Rig Interface.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

A colleague has offered to sell me his copy of Guitar Rig 3 as he is buying 4. However he is keeping his Kontrol interface. I have been looking to buy an interface but they are prohibitively priced. Can I use something simple and CHEAP! ? I had looked at the Behringer USB interface but not sure if I can use it. Don't need professional quality. Just something I can play about with.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

guitar rig mobile...$110 long and mcquade...works with any software...easy to use...works amazingly...comes with a free version of guitar rig...


[video=youtube;AazQyU4GcgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AazQyU4GcgE[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

by the way...there are free versions of guitar rig available for absolutely free...

guitar rig 4 go...free version...

NATIVE INSTRUMENTS : HOME | HARDWARE AND SOFTWARE FOR MUSICIANS, PRODUCERS, DJS, GUITAR AND BASS PLAYERS

other free products here...

http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/products/?category=1339


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Thanks jimihendrix. Bought a Behringer UCG102 and it works great. Comes with a partial copy of Guitar Combo (one working amp, two demos). Only cost £35.


----------

